# Willamette Valley Retriever Club



## wetdog (May 2, 2010)

Call backs to open 3rd: 1,2,3,9,10,17,18,19,20,24,26,29,30,31,33,35-39,42,43,45
,47,51-56,58,59,61,64


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

Thanks Dave. Hope ya'll do well. Leave room for you know who.

Jeff


----------



## Bodhi'sMom (Apr 25, 2015)

Any news on the Quals?


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks for posting Dave.Good luck to all!


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congrats Jeff on glacier finishing the Open. I guess KC wan't called back .Hope you get a piece of it.


----------



## High Sierra (Aug 2, 2010)

Any results?


----------



## sunnydee (Oct 15, 2009)

Qual

1-4
2-22
3-25
4-24
RJ-20
Jams- 2,3,11,15,18


----------



## wetdog (May 2, 2010)

I can add a bit more information on the open. I know the placements but not the JAM's.
1st Gary Zellner with Cappy
2nd John Henninger with Slick
3rd Dave Zalunardo with Abby
4th Diann Morely with Nike
RJ Jerry Patopea with Avatar
Sorry if I misspelled anything.


----------



## EJ (Dec 5, 2011)

sunnydee said:


> Qual
> 
> 1-4
> 2-22
> ...


Congrat's to Russ & Florence in getting Monty QAA!


----------



## 2 labs (Dec 10, 2009)

Any derby results?


----------



## drdawg (Apr 4, 2004)

Missy Bell and Jose won Derby a second week in a row!
Go Missy!!


----------



## dungdn93 (Jul 20, 2016)

Any news on the quals?


----------

